# YEAH!!!! I just got 2 ACs in my account!!!!



## krmlaw (May 9, 2009)

I deposited my 4 bed lock off at williamsburg plantation as 2 2 beds. And i just checked my account and I have 2 ACs in my account!

YEAH!

What are they good for? How do you use them?


----------



## DeniseM (May 9, 2009)

Here is the Accommodations Certificate info. from the II Sticky at the top of the board:



> What is an AC?
> 
> A. “Accommodation Certificate”Interval International (II) offers an incentive bonus to owners of high-demand weeks who deposit them with II. That bonus is an Accommodation Certificate (“AC”), which can be exchanged for a week through II. Your exchange choices will be limited and generally won’t be prime season weeks. Thus, there are effectively blackout dates and blackout resorts. The restrictions for your AC will differ from the restrictions on some other ACs.
> 
> ...



If you use the search function (Search this forum) and search for "accommodations certificate" you will find lots of good info. in the old posts.  You can also use the google search method listed below my signature.


----------



## thinze3 (May 10, 2009)

> Deposit this unit and you’ll earn a Bonus Week Certificate that’s good for an additional one-week accommodations at an Interval member resort (certain fees and restrictions may apply). Once your unit is verified for deposit, the certificate will be issued so come back to IntervalWorld.com soon to check on the status of - and to start planning - your bonus vacation.



Now it simply says...
"Deposit this week and get an extra seven-night resort stay! see details"

When you get your AC's via email, they will have a pdf attachment that has a usage grid on them. The grid will show locations and months that your AC can be used. The usage basically is limited to "off season" months at various locations. During Flexchange, however, the usage restrictions are virtually dropped. HOWEVER, a Tugger recently reported that the usage restrictions on his AC were NOT dropped during Flexchange.


----------



## mecllap (May 10, 2009)

At least once, maybe twice, I've been able to exchange an AC for something that wasn't on the original grid that came with it -- by doing an online search with it as the unit to use.


----------



## krmlaw (May 11, 2009)

*here is what the certificate says ...*

does this mean I can ONLY use it for flexchange, 45 days or less?

RESORT ACCOMMODATIONS CERTIFICATE
NEW VACATION PLUS BONUS PROGRAM
This Certificate entitles you to a full week of accommodations at an Interval International member
resort.
You can select from a wide variety of exciting destinations and dates as listed on the back of this
Certificate and reserve from 45 days until just 24 hours before travel.
Fee: Current redemption fee.
To redeem your Resort Accommodations Certificate visit:
www.intervalworld.com
Or call in Miami 305-666-1884 800-828-8200
EXP DATE: 08MAY10
EXGRDWPN
This Certificate is non-extendable and travel must be completed by the expiration date noted above. You must be an
Interval member in good standing at the time you redeem and travel through this Certificate. This Certificate may not be
bartered, is non-transferable, has no cash value and is not valid for travel during Passover Week, and Easter. Some
Christmas and New Year Holidays restrictions may apply only to some grid destinations. This Certificate may not be
used to travel to any resort where use is restricted. Accommodations are subject to availability. All Interval International
Terms and Conditions of Individual Membership and Exchange apply, except where noted to the contrary, including
payment of applicable taxes. This Certificate may not be combined or used in conjunction with any other certificate, or
other similar discount or reduction program. This Certificate may be redeemed only by the Interval member named on
the Certificate. To give the right to use the resort accommodations to someone else, however, you may purchase a
Guest Certificate to be used in conjunction with the redemption of this Certificate. II’s Exchange Cancellation Policy does
not apply to confirmations pursant to the redemption of this certificate.
AW@NYCAP.RR.COM
UNITED STATES
Central MA & Lakes NH
Cape Cod, MA
Martha’s Vineyard, MA
Maine Coast
Catskills, NY
Poconos, PA
Atlantic City, NJ
Hilton Head, SC
Virginia Beach, VA
Virginia, Williamsburg
Gatlinburg, TN
New Orleans, LA
Orlando, FL
Daytona Beach, FL
Cocoa Beach, FL
Avon Park, FL
Florida Panhandle
Avon,Beaver Crk,Vail, CO
Phoenix Area & Sedona, AZ
Lake Havasu, AZ
Branson, MO
Lake Ozark, MO
Indiana
Park City, UT
Lake Tahoe, CA & NV
Reno, NV
Palm Desert, CA(+)
CANADA
Fairmont, Kelowna, BC
MEXICO
Cancun, Mexico
Puerto Vallarta, Mexico
CARIBBEAN ISLANDS
Aruba
Margarita Island,Venezuel
SOUTH AMERICA
Catagena, Colombia
Buenos Aires, Argentina
Mar Del Plata, Argentina
Patagonia&Cuyo Argentina
Punta Del Este, Uruguay
EUROPE
Austria, Alps(+)
Spain, Balearic Islands
Spain, Canaries,Lanzarote
Spain, Canaries, Tenerife
Spain, CostadelSol/Blanca
Spain, Fuerteventura
Italy, Coast
Malta, Islands of Malta
Scotland
Wales
Ireland
Portugal, Algarve
England, Lake District
England, Shires
Cyprus
Turkey, S. and W. Coasts
Tunisia
Egypt, Red Sea
Lebanon
Israel,Central & Northern
INTERVAL INTERNATIONAL
Dates and Destinations for Resort Accommodations Certificate (45 Days From Travel)


----------



## JudyS (May 11, 2009)

krmlaw said:


> does this mean I can ONLY use it for flexchange, 45 days or less?
> 
> RESORT ACCOMMODATIONS CERTIFICATE
> NEW VACATION PLUS BONUS PROGRAM
> ...



Well, the ACs I've seen have always allowed one to reserve one's choice of anything that is within 59 days, or anything listed on a "grid" (certain locations and months where II had surplus inventory.)  I have never heard of flexchange starting 45 days out before.  I also have never heard of an AC that limited one to a list of specific locations AND booking within flexchange. However, there are different types of ACs, and they each have their own rules.

I don't know if II has changed their AC program, or if this is a special type of AC for Williamsburg only.  II seems to have become much more restrictive with ACs recently, so either is possible. 

Who else has gotten an AC lately?  Does it have the terms listed here?


----------



## FlyerBobcat (May 11, 2009)

*2008 AC text*

As a reference, here is the text from a 2008 AC:



> This Certificate entitles you to a full week of resort accommodations at an Interval International member resort, at the following special rates:
> 
> Studio - US 199.00
> One-bedroom - US 249.00
> ...


----------



## gorevs9 (May 11, 2009)

JudyS said:


> Well, the ACs I've seen have always allowed one to reserve one's choice of anything that is within 59 days, or anything listed on a "grid" (certain locations and months where II had surplus inventory.)  I have never heard of flexchange starting 45 days out before.  I also have never heard of an AC that limited one to a list of specific locations AND booking within flexchange. However, there are different types of ACs, and they each have their own rules.
> 
> I don't know if II has changed their AC program, or if this is a special type of AC for Williamsburg only.  II seems to have become much more restrictive with ACs recently, so either is possible.
> 
> Who else has gotten an AC lately?  Does it have the terms listed here?


The ACs I get through Williamsburg Plantation (regardless of whether or not I deposit) are of the 45-day variety, with the regular exchange rate applied.  

For my needs, I found the availability was limited within 45 days, almost non-existent during peak periods.  In all my years of getting the AC, I've used it twice.  Of course, others may find some gems (I was able to book a 3 BR in the Orlando area for a Mid-March golfing vacation for our FORE-some).


----------



## krmlaw (May 11, 2009)

Well Ill have to see if we can use them ... even within the 45 days.

Better than nothing, and if we dont use them then no harm, no foul.


----------



## malyons (May 12, 2009)

there was a similar thread going where I was told the "bonus week" I was offered by II was really an AC, but as I read more and more I'm starting to think there have been changes to the program, and they are offering up these new "bonus weeks", which seem to have different and more restrictive terms.  krmlaw - have you tried searching with these weeks yet?  maybe a question for the sightings board, but generally speaking, I wonder if you'd be able to see some of the things posted there that are inside of 45 days, or if even the location/season is restricted even though you're inside of 45 days? 

I didn't notice an exchange fee listed in your post, I wonder if this means the fee is just $149 like a normal exchange vs the $199-$299 range an AC would be?

still confused.....


----------



## malyons (May 12, 2009)

thinze3 said:


> Now it simply says...
> "Deposit this week and get an extra seven-night resort stay! see details"



also interesting....when I go to deposit the unit I received an offer through the mail about, it simply says "Please enter the promotion code:" 

I got a promo code on the mailer for my bonus week, this option shows up when I go to deposit my 2BR, or the 1BR, but NOT the studio side, so there does appear to be some magic to getting it to show up


----------



## krmlaw (May 12, 2009)

The fee seems to be in the range of an AC. And I can only see out 45 days.


----------



## JudyS (May 19, 2009)

Thanks to everyone for the information!



gorevs9 said:


> The ACs I get through Williamsburg Plantation (regardless of whether or not I deposit) are of the 45-day variety, with the regular exchange rate applied. .....


That's interesting!  So, does Williamsburg Plantation give you one just for paying your MFs, or something?  I've never heard of getting an Ac without depositing.


----------



## dive-in (May 20, 2009)

Becareful with the 2 AC's and don't plan on being able to use both.  My bet is they will take one of them back.  

I made a deposit in November 2008 and also ended had two AC's.  For Christmas we gave one to some good friends.  We had plans of using the other one for our own vacation.  Shortly after Christmas, I was looking to book something for our friends but there was only one left.  We aren't going to take the gift back so we are out a week of expected vacation.  

It was there mistake but they would not correct the problem to my satisfaction.  I was asking for the AC back.  The AC's don't get you much but we've always been able to use ours.   I was very upset with them.   

Hopefully, you'll keep both of yours but I wouldn't count on it.  

Darrell


----------



## gorevs9 (May 20, 2009)

JudyS said:


> Thanks to everyone for the information!
> 
> That's interesting!  So, does Williamsburg Plantation give you one just for paying your MFs, or something?  I've never heard of getting an Ac without depositing.



It was one of the "developer perks" when I bought my overpriced unit many years ago (before I discovered TUG).  I get one every June.  With the 45 day limit, it's limited.  I've only used them twice; once to take a long weekend in Atlantic City and another time to go golfing with some buddies in FL.


----------



## thinze3 (May 20, 2009)

dive-in said:


> Becareful with the 2 AC's and don't plan on being able to use both.  My bet is they will take one of them back.
> 
> I made a deposit in November 2008 and also ended had two AC's.  For Christmas we gave one to some good friends.  We had plans of using the other one for our own vacation.  Shortly after Christmas, I was looking to book something for our friends but there was only one left.  We aren't going to take the gift back so we are out a week of expected vacation.
> 
> ...



Ac's are usually given for 1BR & 2BR deposits. The OP on this thread split his 4BR and made TWO 2BR deposits, getting an AC for each deposit. There is no reason why II should take one back.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 20, 2009)

dive-in said:


> Becareful with the 2 AC's and don't plan on being able to use both.  My bet is they will take one of them back.
> 
> I made a deposit in November 2008 and also ended had two AC's.  For Christmas we gave one to some good friends.  We had plans of using the other one for our own vacation.  Shortly after Christmas, I was looking to book something for our friends but there was only one left.  We aren't going to take the gift back so we are out a week of expected vacation.
> 
> ...



I talked to the technical support people to get my AC back when it just disappeared.  I kept my confirmation of my AC in my inbox folder I label, "confirmations," which I use for both RCI and II.  The AC's have a number to them, which I was able to give to the internet support guy at II, and he restored my AC.  If you approach it this same way, you will get help.  

When dealing with a large organization like II, it's always best to talk to someone else, if the person you are calling doesn't answer your questions satisfactorily, or if you have a legitimate gripe.  I believe in being persistent.  I always make time to correct errors in my account.  

My best calls to II and RCI are while cleaning my kitchen, and when they say something that is irksome, I make sure I put away my pots and pans at that time, so I can kind of bang things around in the background of the call, to represent my frustration. :rofl: Just kidding.  I have considered it.


----------



## dougp26364 (May 20, 2009)

FWIW, we've had several AC's through the years, although none the last couple of years. Terms and conditions seem to vary depending on what was deposited and, through the years the rules seem to have changed slightly. 

It appears that a developer can cut a deal with I.I. to provide AC's for their owners. Thus making it appear as a benefit of owning there or something they can use as a sales incentive. Much like what has been posted above for Williamsburg Plantation. This is a resort that probably would not ordinarily get an AC. I've suspected that DRI had such an agreement with I.I. when Polo Towers deposits would receive an AC but, the newer and more limited inventory at Marriott's Grand Chateau did not. 

I have even seen AC's offered when a person exchanges into a resort. Greensprings and Powhattan in Williamsburg had such an offer if you exchanged into those resorts during slower periods. I suspect that the AC's were in some way sponsored by DRI as an attempt to get people to the resort and thus get them into a sales presentation by offering the routine gifts for attending a presentation. 

In the past, I've been able to search with an AC and occasionally come up with an exchange that was not on the grid. The last one we used, which was 2 years ago, we could not find anything that was off the grid. Instead, we had to wait until the Flexchange period or, the 59th day before check in, to get the exchange our co-worker wanted. I could see plenty of weeks at the resort for the date she wanted with another week we owned but, the AC wouldn't show it until the Flexchange period kicked in. 

For the last several years, we've never relied on an AC. The rules keep changing and, it can be tougher to use them unless your flexible and can make travel plans at the last minute. Instead we've allowed co-workers, who tend to be last minute planners, use them for their vacations. It made us look good at work. For the last two years I.I. hasn't offered us an AC for many of our weeks and, our Polo Towers weeks have been converted into THE Club points, so they no longer get us an AC if/when we deposit with I.I. So I have no experience for either last year or this year. All I can say is that the rules seem to change slightly from year to year with the general result being that the AC's have had less value than years before.


----------



## krmlaw (May 20, 2009)

Yes, we deposited 2 2bedrooms, hence 2 ACs. But im bummed they can only be used 45 days out!


----------

